

I am a committee, chaired by a hedonist  - DaniFong
http://www.mindhacks.com/blog/2008/10/i_am_a_committee_ch.html

======
MaysonL
A few interesting books that relate:

Multimind, by Robert Ornstein

The User Illusion, by Tor Nørretranders

The Commanding Self, by Idries Shah

